# Happy Scribbles



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

I appears Scribbles is doing very well today after our scare yesterday, if anything he has more energy than usual :lol:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Love the videos! So cute


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Vrroooommm!! I'm always amazed at how fast they can be. 

Glad he's doing well! And gated in.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That is an energetic hog! When I heard the comfort wheel I cringed a little inside because of all the nights I have been awakened by that noise, haha


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Way too cute! I love seeing hedgies zooming around like that. Also love the wheel footage, aww.


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

He has never wheeled in daylight for us ever!  Amazing


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Holy crap that hog is insane, I don't think I've seen a video of a hog going that fast on a wheel, those holes in the back of the wheel literally blurred. He can be the first in my experiment of 'green energy' by hooking up generators to hedgehog wheels.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow that's like a hedgie on steroids! Look at that wheel go! My favourite part of seeing a hedgie on a wheel when it's stopped running... the hedgie just sits on the wheel and swings back and forth, back and forth... back and forth.... :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, he's just zooming on that wheel!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

He looks like he has so much fun exploring! He is super fast and adorable


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Look at those little legs go. He is so cute. Great video!


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! He is so very amusing :lol:


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

This was the original video I took, rather dark at times but highly amusing :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I loved your little hedgie on the video!


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Aww! Scribbles is so cute!! I need to get some pet playpen things so that Yoshi can run around!  Although he'd probably just hide in a corner and be spiky. xD


----------

